# Girls Hoppy Bicycle, How Much?



## scrubbinrims (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi.
I have the opportunity to buy an original and complete (i think) girls 20 inch hoppalong cassidy bicycle.
Does anybody have an idea of worth?
Thanks, Chris


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 1, 2013)

Have no idea on value but that would be a wonderful acquisition to your collection with the great original condition the little lady is still in. Hope you can pick her up for a reasonable price, whatever the definition of "reasonable" turns out to be on a 20" girls Hoppy. The original owner really took excellent care of her childhood bicycle!

Dave


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks, but I passed.
It was at a local auction (somewhat local anyway with 3 hr roundtrip drive).
These days with auctionzip/proxybid, there is no such thing as a local auction...it was up to 700.00 when I called in my bid and wasn't a player at that price point.
The auctionerr mentioned there had been around 100 inquires and both phone lines had been reserved for the live event.
Was hoping for a flip and I appreciate what she is, but I am not into smaller bikes, girls models, novelty themes, or western stuff... and at retail.
Someone got a great bike, just not one for me.
Chris


----------



## hzqw2l (Jan 1, 2013)

*Worth*

That bike in Original condition is probably going over 2K.

A complete original girls in worse condition sold on the bay for $1550 in October.  The pistols on that bike go for $200 each so $700 would have been a steal.

I was looking at it over the holidays but didn't bid.  

As far as local auctions, I agree, they don't really exist anymore with auctionzip in the mix.  Phone bidders can run the prices up but if you attend, at least you know exactly what you're bidding on (not just pictures).

I've been to local auctions that were advertised on auctionzip and come away with some scores so sometimes it doesn't matter.


----------



## bike (Jan 1, 2013)

*I used to have big dollar buyers*

who rememberd hppy and would pay big for any bikes or parts. They are dying and trying to get rid of them- hoppy is some old fat tv cowboy to me and has no appeal. I mostly know of restored bikes that$$$$$ have been put into and they are trying to get their money out and I think no way I am putting up money to try to resell. Contact me if you are interested in paying  $$ for top quality resto or possibly og- these guys are not on the net and will probably die with them as they do not need the money...

To me this is the difference between the "collector" (smaller market of people who like the item regardless of when made) to the "nostalgia" market - where people are of the age/income to replace or get the treasured item they had/wanted- a much larger market for a time that eventually dies off....and sometimes is reborn...(really I am trying to be less negative in the new year but old habbits die hard)


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

I knew 700.00 was going to be a steal, but that was the internet bidding a couple of hours before the auction itself and speaking to the auctioneer on the phone, I knew I wasn't going to be a contender with all of the visibility (they even used the pic of the hoppy bicycle as an icon to the entire event itself).

Somebody in the crowd won at 1900.00 + 15% premium + VA Sales Tax.

I got good laugh at myself and thank the lord I didn't waste my time going.

Chris


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 2, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Somebody in the crowd won at 1900.00 + 15% premium + VA Sales Tax.
> 
> Chris




As much as I'd dearly love to have a Mickey or Hoppy trike in my collection, it's the high prices they also usually fetch which keeps me staying content with my little Hallmark KCC versions.

Dave


----------



## hoppy (Feb 17, 2013)

*hoppy's*



bike said:


> who rememberd hppy and would pay big for any bikes or parts. They are dying and trying to get rid of them- hoppy is some old fat tv cowboy to me and has no appeal. I mostly know of restored bikes that$$$$$ have been put into and they are trying to get their money out and I think no way I am putting up money to try to resell. Contact me if you are interested in paying  $$ for top quality resto or possibly og- these guys are not on the net and will probably die with them as they do not need the money...
> 
> To me this is the difference between the "collector" (smaller market of people who like the item regardless of when made) to the "nostalgia" market - where people are of the age/income to replace or get the treasured item they had/wanted- a much larger market for a time that eventually dies off....and sometimes is reborn...(really I am trying to be less negative in the new year but old habbits die hard)



I am looking for a 20 inch boys hoppy tank, rack , two correct rocket rays, holsters and fringe. Let me know if you know of any leads for these items. I  think you assessment of this market is dead on. Peace


----------



## hoppy (Feb 17, 2013)

bike said:


> who rememberd hppy and would pay big for any bikes or parts. They are dying and trying to get rid of them- hoppy is some old fat tv cowboy to me and has no appeal. I mostly know of restored bikes that$$$$$ have been put into and they are trying to get their money out and I think no way I am putting up money to try to resell. Contact me if you are interested in paying  $$ for top quality resto or possibly og- these guys are not on the net and will probably die with them as they do not need the money...
> 
> To me this is the difference between the "collector" (smaller market of people who like the item regardless of when made) to the "nostalgia" market - where people are of the age/income to replace or get the treasured item they had/wanted- a much larger market for a time that eventually dies off....and sometimes is reborn...(really I am trying to be less negative in the new year but old habbits die hard)



 If I cannot find the parts ,I would consider buying a restored boys bike and sell of my pile. I picked up a girls that was already done, because I could not buy and restore one for less money. Peace


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 17, 2013)

*First Generation Collectibles...*



bike said:


> who rememberd hppy and would pay big for any bikes or parts. They are dying and trying to get rid of them- hoppy is some old fat tv cowboy to me and has no appeal. I mostly know of restored bikes that$$$$$ have been put into and they are trying to get their money out and I think no way I am putting up money to try to resell. Contact me if you are interested in paying  $$ for top quality resto or possibly og- these guys are not on the net and will probably die with them as they do not need the money...
> 
> To me this is the difference between the "collector" (smaller market of people who like the item regardless of when made) to the "nostalgia" market - where people are of the age/income to replace or get the treasured item they had/wanted- a much larger market for a time that eventually dies off....and sometimes is reborn...(really I am trying to be less negative in the new year but old habbits die hard)




Every group has them and the prices fall on a lot of their stuff as that generation loses interest or dies off.I see exceptions in our hobby,look at some  of the pre war Elgins,Huffmans and Schwinns for example,look at the Krates of the 60's, worth more to the gen Xrs and Ys than most of us that could have had one new. MY $.02


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 17, 2013)

PCHiggin said:


> Every group has them and the prices fall on a lot of their stuff as that generation loses interest or dies off.I see exceptions in our hobby,look at some  of the pre war Elgins,Huffmans and Schwinns for example,look at the Krates of the 60's, worth more to the gen Xrs and Ys than most of us that could have had one new. MY $.02




i really doubt it.. hoppy might decrease a little but there is a cross gen who love these bikes they are riders and not shelf objects.  they do bring large crowds when ever i ride or show them. they are just a cool bike and rare also a very hard bike to restore correctly.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cross Gens....*



redline1968 said:


> i really doubt it.. hoppy might decrease a little but there is a cross gen who love these bikes they are riders and not shelf objects.  they do bring large crowds when ever i ride or show them. they are just a cool bike and rare also a very hard bike to restore correctly.




I agree,Thats what I meant


----------

